# Anyone just say the hell with pharma trt and just self ugl trt?



## Bigbadwolf25 (Nov 3, 2022)

Seems like it's such a process trying to get a script for test. Seems like the only way is for me to come off entirely and feel like shit for months on months. 

Any of you guys just say the hell with it and self trt using ugl labs?


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 3, 2022)

Bigbadwolf25 said:


> Seems like it's such a process trying to get a script for test. Seems like the only way is for me to come off entirely and feel like shit for months on months.
> 
> Any of you guys just say the hell with it and self trt using ugl labs?


No, I haven't ever heard of such a thing. What in the world made you think of this idea? It doesn't seem half bad actually. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 3, 2022)

Bigbadwolf25 said:


> Seems like it's such a process trying to get a script for test. Seems like the only way is for me to come off entirely and feel like shit for months on months.
> 
> Any of you guys just say the hell with it and self trt using ugl labs?



Bro🤯🤯... holy shxt
2words....1person....

Rolf 
Classen 




Call him..... NOW!!!​


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 3, 2022)

Many have. Many haven’t.  It depends on a person’s risk tolerance for engaging in an illegal activity and how much they trust their UGL


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Nov 3, 2022)

As a law abiding citizen i scoff at the notion.


----------



## GreatGunz (Nov 3, 2022)

They’re are many here that self prescribe


----------



## CJ (Nov 3, 2022)

I self prescribe. I even have an RX script pad...


----------



## Rockroid (Nov 3, 2022)

We need more cowbell 🔔.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 3, 2022)

Yeah
30 dollars every 2.5 months for Test is nice.


----------



## Bigbadwolf25 (Nov 3, 2022)

dk8594 said:


> Many have. Many haven’t.  It depends on a person’s risk tolerance for engaging in an illegal activity and how much they trust their UGL


Yea that was my main question. Is years and years of using ugl I guess you never know if traces of metals or whatnot are in there how safe it can be.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 3, 2022)

Bigbadwolf25 said:


> Yea that was my main question. Is years and years of using ugl I guess you never know if traces of metals or whatnot are in there how safe it can be.



Yes we do.

There arent metals in any significant qauntity.


----------



## Sven Northman (Nov 3, 2022)

Bigbadwolf25 said:


> Yea that was my main question. Is years and years of using ugl I guess you never know if traces of metals or whatnot are in there how safe it can be.


Thats why you ensure what you're putting into your body is tested. Raws and finished oils by a third party like Janoshik.

And it wouldnt take months to tank your T levels to get a script. After about a month you'd be clear and below range.


----------



## crido887 (Nov 3, 2022)

I did TRT for 2months from natural. decided to do a blast when I saw I didnt need a PCT and did more reading on it. Bought an anabolic books, registered for multiple websites. .

At the same time I looked for clinic that would accept me as a patient if I would blast/TRT.

bought AAS from tested UGL sources.

My biggest fuckup was my first  AAS order was from pharmacom during a promo which got seized by customs x2 to 2 different addresses/real names.(300 dollars down the drain)


----------



## Kraken (Nov 3, 2022)

When I suggested, someone suggested I find a local compounding pharmacy and ask them which Dr. write scripts for TRT, then go see that Dr.


----------



## Big-paul (Nov 7, 2022)

Bigbadwolf25 said:


> Seems like it's such a process trying to get a script for test. Seems like the only way is for me to come off entirely and feel like shit for months on months.
> 
> Any of you guys just say the hell with it and self trt using ugl labs?


Go with bigpharma if you enjoy a good ass raping, otherwise homebrew or ugl works.


----------

